# Hello



## DerekD (May 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I've been lurking for a while after I ordered my TT, and thought it about time to introduce myself.

I've been driving an SLK for the last 9 years, nice car, but it's time to move on. I don't chop & change cars often, so I took my time selecting my new drive, after all I'll probably have it for 9 years like my SLK. I considerd another SLK, a Boxter, Golf GTI, 350Z, A3, A5, 1 series Coupe, & 3 series Coupe until I went and saw the TT & had a test drive. I ordered one a few days later. I could have had it a bit sooner than I'm going to, but decided on a Sept. 1st deliver for the 58 plate. I'm getting a phantom black TTC 2.0TFSI S-tronic with very little in the way of extras, just the iPod adapter & the tire pressure warning system. My SLK had to have a ton of extras to make it OK (if I remember correctly even Aircon was optional back then) but it's a sign of how things progress that there wasn't anything else needed.

I'll need to choreograph getting rid of the SLK with the new arrival, as I've only got parking for one car. The dealer says he may be able to take it, but as it's LHD, and quite old he wouldn't give me much. I'll see nearer the time exactly what his offer is.

Roll on Sept 1st....

Cheers, Derek


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the madhouse 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Derek, Welcome to the forum.
H.


----------

